# Burgen bread scarcity?



## Browser (Jul 28, 2021)

Like many here, my go-to bread is Burgen soya and linseed. However, recently I have had difficulty sourcing it. More and more Asda stores have stopped selling it and the two Co-ops I normally can rely on no longer stock it.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2021)

They have changed the recipe and it now comes in a paper wrapper. It is not called Sprouted Grains Soya and Linseed.


----------



## JJay (Jul 28, 2021)

I believe Sainsbury's sell it. At least that's where I bought some a few months ago, but I wasn't impressed so haven't repeated the experience!


----------



## Browser (Jul 28, 2021)

grovesy said:


> They have changed the recipe and it now comes in a paper wrapper. It is not called Sprouted Grains Soya and Linseed.


Thanks. I’ll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 28, 2021)

Sainsbury's locally usually have it in.  I normally don't shop there as it is more expensive for identical goods to the other 4 supermarkets all within less than a mile of our house.  I try to get the Burgen when I go there to collect my prescriptions from the Lloyds  chemist in the store.


----------



## Browser (Jul 28, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> Sainsbury's locally usually have it in.  I normally don't shop there as it is more expensive for identical goods to the other 4 supermarkets all within less than a mile of our house.  I try to get the Burgen when I go there to collect my prescriptions from the Lloyds  chemist in the store.


Oddly enough, I’ve never found Burgen in Sainsbury’s up here near Edinburgh.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2021)

Browser said:


> Oddly enough, I’ve never found Burgen in Sainsbury’s up here near Edinburgh.


My Sainsbury's can be hit and miss, my other half bought the new version on Thursday in store, but online the next day they did not have.


----------



## Janis Blondel (Jul 28, 2021)

I couldn't find any here in Jersey, but went into Tesco and they had some Pumpernickel bread which I can eat without any problem, only one slice though.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 28, 2021)

Browser said:


> Oddly enough, I’ve never found Burgen in Sainsbury’s up here near Edinburgh.


Ha ha.. I am the furthest south and west you can get without being in the atlantic!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 28, 2021)

I used to get it at my local Co-op, but they no longer stock it. The same goes for all the other supers in the area. It seems to have disappeared from South West Wales completely!


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 29, 2021)

Would you believe it!   Went to Sainsbury's today and they have completely changed their bread aisle which is now full of nothing but Warburtons.  I asked an assistant who said he had not seen Burgen for a longish time!  I can see a letter to the manager coming on.  I did get  it reinstated in the local Tesco a few years back.


----------



## Perfect10 (Jul 29, 2021)

I went to a large Asda in Leicester on Sunday and it was the first time I had ever seen Burgen bread so I bought 2 loaves! They don’t sell it anywhere near where I live. I just happened to stop off along the M1 after being away for a few days.


----------



## Browser (Jul 29, 2021)

Perfect10 said:


> I went to a large Asda in Leicester on Sunday and it was the first time I had ever seen Burgen bread so I bought 2 loaves! They don’t sell it anywhere near where I live. I just happened to stop off along the M1 after being away for a few days.


This is what I find annoying. Some large Asda stores appear to stock it, some have stopped selling it and some have never sold it. You might expect some consistency in the larger supermarkets but I don’t understand their policies.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 30, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> Would you believe it!   Went to Sainsbury's today and they have completely changed their bread aisle which is now full of nothing but Warburtons.  I asked an assistant who said he had not seen Burgen for a longish time!  I can see a letter to the manager coming on.  I did get  it reinstated in the local Tesco a few years back.


We usually buy it in Sainsburys as it's the only place around here that stocks it, but it's disappeared completely. Hovis Nimble has also gone AWOL. I've noticed too that most places stock masses of Warburtons.

Originally we bought Burgen from Morrisons but they stopped stocking it ages ago. I find it very annoying - I'm afraid I can't live without bread at all, and Burgen has large slices which are filling. I've still got some LivLife from Waitrose in the freezer, but the slices are very small and I have to be in the mood to eat it as I find the texture a bit strange.


----------



## Browser (Jul 30, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> We usually buy it in Sainsburys as it's the only place around here that stocks it, but it's disappeared completely. Hovis Nimble has also gone AWOL. I've noticed too that most places stock masses of Warburtons.
> 
> Originally we bought Burgen from Morrisons but they stopped stocking it ages ago. I find it very annoying - I'm afraid I can't live without bread at all, and Burgen has large slices which are filling. I've still got some LivLife from Waitrose in the freezer, but the slices are very small and I have to be in the mood to eat it as I find the texture a bit strange.


Coincidently, when I was recently in a Co-op, searching for Burgen., they were taking a delivery of a few large cages of bread from ..... Warburton. They really seem to be cornering the market just now. :-(


----------



## grovesy (Jul 30, 2021)

Browser said:


> Coincidently, when I was recently in a Co-op, searching for Burgen., they were taking a delivery of a few large cages of bread from ..... Warburton. They really seem to be cornering the market just now. :-(


My other half got me 2 loaves of the original Burgen this morning in Asda. Something very strange going on as last week he got the new one in Sainsbury's,  these stores are within a couple,of miles of each other.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 30, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Originally we bought Burgen from Morrisons but they stopped stocking it ages ago. I find it very annoying - I'm afraid I can't live without bread at all, and Burgen has large slices which are filling.


Morrisons discontinued it when they brought out their own Soya and Linseed loaf.  It's thick cut slices which are 16.8g carb per slice, so much the same as any ordinary bread.

As a T1 I should be able to eat bread provided I match the carbs to the insulin, but it really does spike me.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 30, 2021)

I am going to get very cross !! First the Lidl protein rolls and the high protein polish bread that I used to get in Asda ,I managed to get two Burgen loaves in Asda this week but if they disappear there will be TROUBLE !!!!!!!!
  Carol


----------



## Browser (Jul 30, 2021)

chaoticcar said:


> I am going to get very cross !! First the Lidl protein rolls and the high protein polish bread that I used to get in Asda ,I managed to get two Burgen loaves in Asda this week but if they disappear there will be TROUBLE !!!!!!!!
> Carol


I guess it’s a case of shelf room. I think Burgen sells well but not in large quantities.   It may be that profit margins on Burgen are low so why bother selling it? Also, I wonder how aware Burgen manufacturers are of how popular it is with diabetics. Maybe a bit of marketing strategy on their part required.


----------



## Perfect10 (Jul 30, 2021)

Livlife from Waitrose is the only one I can get locally, Morrison’s don’t even sell the Hovis Nimble locally.
The next nearest supermarkets 20 miles away are not much better, one sells HiLo and the other nimble!


----------



## goodybags (Aug 1, 2021)

I’ve never seen the elusive Burgen in any supermarkets
have looked in Tesco,Sainsburys,Asda & Morrison’s
ive found a small wholemeal no added sugar Warburtons loaf
@ 9g carb per slice which ithink is a good substitute

although I’m going to try and make my own again later in the week.


----------



## Browser (Aug 5, 2021)

I happened to be in Asda today and was surprised to see a shelf well stocked with Burgen. At the checkout the assistant remarked, “oh, we’re selling that again? I haven’t seen it here for ages. I wonder if there have been complaints and pressure to restock it.


----------



## socon32 (Oct 18, 2021)

Just spoke to the manufacturers.  They have stopped making Burgen in the style we all know and love.  I explained that they had let down a lot of people with diabetes.  They said they can only apologise and would let the bakery know.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 18, 2021)

They obviously didn’t realise who was buying their product @socon32!


----------



## socon32 (Oct 18, 2021)

I will buy Vogel then.  Better toasted than Burgen but not as good in a sandwich.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 19, 2021)

socon32 said:


> I will buy Vogel then.  Better toasted than Burgen but not as good in a sandwich.


What is Vogel bread please 
Carol


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 19, 2021)

Vogel is the make, it's Soya and Linseed bread.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 19, 2021)

Pattidevans said:


> Vogel is the make, it's Soya and Linseed bread.


Thanks for that I use a few vogel products but I never knew that they did bread .I will search it out 
Carol


----------



## socon32 (Oct 19, 2021)

Not sure where you are but I believe Sainsburys, Co-Op and Morrisons sell it. Picture attached.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 19, 2021)

I was not keen when we could not get the new Burgen, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## IsVicThere (Nov 22, 2021)

Why is this subject just on a Forum ?
Most people have been raised on Bread and it's staple of most peoples diets.
I have been looking at the amount of Carbohydrates per 100g of bread and most are about 40g of carbohydrate per 100g of bread. 
There are a few loaves which come in at about half that , Burgen being one of then but can I get it from any of the retailers in my town !! I Live in a town served by Iceland, Tesco,CoOp, Morrisons,Lidl and Aldi but even when they have these breads on their Web Sites they don't stock them on a regular basis. 
I'm asking Tesco to get Burgen in stock on a regular basis and will leave the response and updates here. 
Started with Tesco because they alledgedly support the Diabetic community..

This subject surely deserves a Higher profile page on this site too.  

What do you think ?


----------



## IsVicThere (Nov 22, 2021)

socon32 said:


> Just spoke to the manufacturers.  They have stopped making Burgen in the style we all know and love.  I explained that they had let down a lot of people with diabetes.  They said they can only apologise and would let the bakery know.


Hi,
Go to Tesco and Iceland website , they still say they sell Burgen bread.
I have written to Iceland and Tesco and Alied breads .
Hopefully someone can clarify what is a available !

See below my strides to find a diabetic favourable bread.


----------



## Robin (Nov 22, 2021)

IsVicThere said:


> Hi,
> Go to Tesco and Iceland website , they still say they sell Burgen bread.
> I have written to Iceland and Tesco and Alied breads .
> Hopefully someone can clarify what is a available !
> ...


It’s on the Tesco website in that there is a picture of it, but it says 'currently unavailable'. If you google Burgen soya and linseed generally, it comes up with the new 'sprouted grains' version which is slightly higher in carbs per slice. I haven’t tried it, because I haven’t seen it in our local supermarket.


----------



## IsVicThere (Nov 22, 2021)

Robin said:


> It’s on the Tesco website in that there is a picture of it, but it says 'currently unavailable'. If you google Burgen soya and linseed generally, it comes up with the new 'sprouted grains' version which is slightly higher in carbs per slice. I haven’t tried it, because I haven’t seen it in our local supermarket.


Hi, Yes noticed it was slightly different but that's not available either !
Every little Helps - It would just help if they stocked it .  We need more people to demand stock of low carb bread
If they can make it then the suppliers Like Tesco need to make sure it's in stock rather than bread that gives a better price turnover. Yes I'm guessing that's the reason they don't keep their stock levels up.
Thanks for the Info Robin, How do we get more people behind this ?


----------



## starfish212 (Nov 22, 2021)

A quick question to all of the other members that know more than me,  is soda bread made at home low in carbohydrates please.


----------



## Leadinglights (Nov 22, 2021)

starfish212 said:


> A quick question to all of the other members that know more than me,  is soda bread made at home low in carbohydrates please.


Any breads made with normal flour are going to be high in carbs but a few people do have success with some of the Keto bread recipes which use other types of flour like almond flour plus other ingredients which are low carb. I believe there are recipes in the food forum.


----------



## IsVicThere (Nov 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Any breads made with normal flour are going to be high in carbs but a few people do have success with some of the Keto bread recipes which use other types of flour like almond flour plus other ingredients which are low carb. I believe there are recipes in the food forum.


Hi, We have a breadmaker but the Keto Bread we have tried has frankly been awful , It's clearly a science we don't know enough about. But I would expect the professional Bakeries to be able to do it ! How many diabetics in the UK ?
Surely must be a financial incentive ! Waiting to find out Why Allied Bakeries are not Pushing their Bread !!


----------



## starfish212 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you Leadinglights , I will look through the forum, find a recipe.   I will have visit a Holland and Barrett for almond floor ……..


----------



## starfish212 (Nov 22, 2021)

Flour. !  (Sorry)


----------



## Browser (Nov 22, 2021)

starfish212 said:


> Flour. !  (Sorry)


I’m pretty certain that they have ceased production of Burgen, Soya and Linseed. Did they not say something like “ …. Sorry to all the lovers of Burgen bread but it is being moved out of production”. What a crazy contradictory attitude.


----------



## Browser (Nov 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Any breads made with normal flour are going to be high in carbs but a few people do have success with some of the Keto bread recipes which use other types of flour like almond flour plus other ingredients which are low carb. I believe there are recipes in the food forum.


Yes. You can get recipes for bread from almond flour but, for a lot of folk, at £9 for 500g, it is pretty prohibitive for regular breadmaking. I occasionally make bread and rolls from Fiberflour but again the price is extremely high.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2021)

I am still getting the new version in Sainsbury's.


----------



## IsVicThere (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, Update from Allied Bakeries on Burgen Bread.
Thank you for getting in touch about the availability of our Burgen Soya and Linseed Bread. We are sorry you are having difficulty finding the bread. 

We have recently had resource issues within the bakery, meaning we have not been able to produce the high quantity of Burgen needed to keep up with demand. 

We thank you very much for your patience and understanding and please be assured that we are working hard to fix this issue, bringing our much-loved loaf back to the shelves as soon as possible.


----------



## Browser (Nov 23, 2021)

grovesy said:


> I am still getting the new version in
> 
> 
> IsVicThere said:
> ...


----------



## Windy (Nov 28, 2021)

I noticed that Waitrose have it in (it's on special offer atm, £1.25, instead of £1.50) when I went in earlier in the week to check out their reduced yellow sticker items.
Is it nice then? I nearly got a loaf, then remembered I have no self control with bread, and put it back on the reduced to clear shelf.


----------



## Browser (Nov 28, 2021)

Windy said:


> I noticed that Waitrose have it in (it's on special offer atm, £1.25, instead of £1.50) when I went in earlier in the week to check out their reduced yellow sticker items.
> Is it nice then? I nearly got a loaf, then remembered I have no self control with bread, and put it back on the reduced to clear shelf.


Definitely worth trying if you can get it. For me, it’s probably the best carbs per slice around. I like the taste and it toasts quite well.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 28, 2021)

Browser said:


> Definitely worth trying if you can get it. For me, it’s probably the best carbs per slice around. I like the taste and it toasts quite well.


I like it too!


----------



## Billy Bob (Nov 28, 2021)

I like the Hovis lower carb multi seeded bread but it seems none of the supermarkets stock it anymore ?


----------

